# Looks like another storm is on its way



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks like we are supposed to get another 3 inches tomorrow night and 3.5 more on sat night in chicagoland region! payuppayup


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Im hearing more of an ice/rain storm Sat and could be like the storm we had last week


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;446855 said:


> Looks like we are supposed to get another 3 inches tomorrow night and 3.5 more on sat night in chicagoland region! payuppayup


I hope I have my truck.


----------



## b. l. landscape (Jan 13, 2007)

I have heard 1-3" thursday and then again saturday but it will change over to sleet later in the day. It was really nice to get the plow out finally, we only got 2" though but hey its money.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I think after all of that i will have plowed more in this week than i did all last winter with my truck. and no that is not a complaint!!! we had problaby 4-5" before it turned to rain saturday and another 6+ tuesday.....i'm gonna run out of room to put it all.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

i just finished clean ups from the last storm, haven't slept since it started, im going to bed so i can attack the next one.....


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got the track cat going out over the weekend to push em back !


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yep, just checked again and things have changed. Oh well, Ill take the 2 inches there forecasting and I got an easy 10 hours out of the first ice storm we had so I wont complain about another.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Donny O.;447458 said:


> I think after all of that i will have plowed more in this week than i did all last winter with my truck. and no that is not a complaint!!! we had problaby 4-5" before it turned to rain saturday and another 6+ tuesday.....i'm gonna run out of room to put it all.


I'm with you there. take out the one big storm we had in Feb last yr and i've pushed more snow this week then last yr. we had a strong 6 in before the rain on sat, then another 4+ tuesdays. snowing good now, got 2 in on the ground and it's still coming


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, I have to use the atv so hopefully its light and fluffy.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Love it! Weather reports say 2-4 " by midnight with heavy snow at times. It is 11:30PM and there might be 1/4 inch on the ground from Cedar Lake all the way to Highland, In. At least I can catch up on sleep. Good night.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yup, it was bust at .5"s. night yall!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Could of used a push broom - would have been faster :redbounce

Weekend there calling for a mix - but, they keep dropping the temp and it's really a board line by a degree at this time. Hoping for 2 unique storms this weekend!!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

payup Im tired


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

i'm ready for bed myself. we had just shy of 2" which is the trigger for most of my drives, but if it is going to rain then freeze they are going to appreciate it being clear. i've been doing the lot at our salon for years but other than that every drive I have is new this year since it's the first year i've really tried to get more. after doing them 3 times this week the time it takes has cut down dramaticaly now that i'm figuring out the tricks for each. only took me 2 hours from when I left home til I got back. time to drum up some more buisness.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Donny O.;448634 said:


> i'm ready for bed myself. we had just shy of 2" which is the trigger for most of my drives, but if it is going to rain then freeze they are going to appreciate it being clear. i've been doing the lot at our salon for years but other than that every drive I have is new this year since it's the first year i've really tried to get more. after doing them 3 times this week the time it takes has cut down dramaticaly now that i'm figuring out the tricks for each. only took me 2 hours from when I left home til I got back. time to drum up some more buisness.


Here's a question. I've decided to pick up some drives this year - a little extra payup doesn't hurt. However, what do you do when/if your truck breaks down or for some reason you can't plow that day? What's the back up plan?????


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

scottL;448644 said:


> Here's a question. I've decided to pick up some drives this year - a little extra payup doesn't hurt. However, what do you do when/if your truck breaks down or for some reason you can't plow that day? What's the back up plan?????


I have a few friends that plow that would help me out and i'm here for them as well. we try to help each other out. the one friend helped me fix my plow this week and I gave him a drive that I was caled on when I was at work and I knew he was free.


----------

